#  >  > Travellers Tales in Thailand and Asia >  >  > Thailand, Asia & the rest of the World Questions & Answers Forum >  >  Would a Thai prefer Brisbane or Melbourne?

## Immigrunt

I've been asked to recommend one or the other to a Thai who wants to spend 6-12 months studying English in Australia.

I've been to Melbourne a couple of times but never Brisbane. I've also never met the Thai in question so I know little about her tastes.

I'd imagine that the Brisbane climate is better suited to Thais unless they like chily winters. I'd also think Melbourne is better is better suited to an urbanite and Brisbane to an outdoorsy type. Perhaps Brisbane is a bit cheaper too. 

If it was me I'd choose Sydney but it's not an option apparently. Are there any other useful deciding city-based factors?

----------


## Looper

> I'd imagine that the Brisbane climate is better suited to Thais unless they like chily winters. I'd also think Melbourne is better is better suited to an urbanite and Brisbane to an outdoorsy type. Perhaps Brisbane is a bit cheaper too.


All correct suggestions I would say.




> If it was me I'd choose Sydney but it's not an option apparently.


Also would agree with this. Sydney is the best value fun-wise for a 12 month visit but expensive to try and settle in.

----------


## Iceman123

> I've been to Melbourne a couple of times but never Brisbane. I've also never met the Thai in question so I know little about her tastes.


Ok, someone you don't know is asking you about a place you have never been.

Can I suggest your answer should be "I haven't got a clue"
 ::chitown::

----------


## Immigrunt

My answer is gonna be a link to this thread.

The girl knows no Australians to ask and asked my Mrs who asked me. Just trying to help.

----------


## Minty

> Originally Posted by Immigrunt
> 
> 
> 
> I've been to Melbourne a couple of times but never Brisbane. I've also never met the Thai in question so I know little about her tastes.
> 
> 
> Ok, someone you don't know is asking you about a place you have never been.
> 
> Can I suggest your answer should be "I haven't got a clue"


That's kind of what I was thinking too, but with asking people he doesn't know added on to the end.

 :Confused:

----------


## AntRobertson

> Originally Posted by Immigrunt
> 
> 
> 
> I've been to Melbourne a couple of times but never Brisbane. I've also never met the Thai in question so I know little about her tastes.
> 
> 
> Ok, someone you don't know is asking you about a place you have never been.
> 
> Can I suggest your answer should be "I haven't got a clue"


The only possible way to know is if someone fluent in Thai (to a native level) stops a random Thai on the street and asks them.

Once they get over the initial shock of the flawless Thai coming from a foreigner they'll answer on behalf of all other Thais (because all Thais think/feel alike).  :Very Happy:

----------


## Luigi

The answer, of course, is potato.

----------


## Immigrunt

This isn't the section in which to showcase your mental problems chaps.

Thanks

----------


## Minty

Do they have the internet?

àÇçººÍÃì´ AussieThai.com - àÃÕÂ¹µèÍÍÍÊàµÃàÅÕÂ ¢ÍÇÕ«èÒ ËÒ§Ò¹ ËÒºéÒ¹ ËÒà¾×èÍ¹ ËÒ·ÕèàÃÕÂ¹ ËÒ·Õèà·ÕèÂÇ ÁÒÍÍÊ«Õèä·Â·Õèà´ÕÂÇ¡çà»ÃÕéÂÇä´é

http://www.aussietip.com/forum

Why aren't they asking Thais that live in those places?

----------


## Minty

I've seen a lot of Thais taking advantage of gullible eager-to-please farangs here, getting them to do their tasks for them because they're too lazy. The farang jumps in and does all their work for them while the Thai has a giggle at them.

Tell them to do their own research among Thais that have lived in, or at least been to both.

----------


## Immigrunt

Perhaps she has looked online but wants as much info as possible and she knew my Mrs had been to Australia.  She didn't ask a "farang" at all. 

I doubt many Thais know both cities well enough to be able to compare them as places to live.

Do you have any useful info on the subject matter?

----------


## Luigi

You're being laughed at Spud. Ol' Thai has you running round the place researching for them while they're sniggering over a plate of somtam.  :Smile:

----------


## Minty

> Do you have any useful info on the subject matter?





> àÇçººÍÃì´ AussieThai.com - àÃÕÂ¹µèÍÍÍÊàµÃàÅÕÂ ¢ÍÇÕ«èÒ ËÒ§Ò¹ ËÒºéÒ¹ ËÒà¾×èÍ¹ ËÒ·ÕèàÃÕÂ¹ ËÒ·Õèà·ÕèÂÇ ÁÒÍÍÊ«Õèä·Â·Õèà´ÕÂÇ¡çà»ÃÕéÂÇä´é
> 
> Discussion Forum - aussietip.com


.....

----------


## Immigrunt

A link to the homepage of a different forum isn't useful. 

I've asked the question here and there are probably members who'll want to discuss it. If you're​ not interested in doing so then move along instead of trying to shut the discussion down.

----------


## Luigi

> A link to the homepage of a different forum isn't useful.


Not one that you can't read, anyway.  :Smile:

----------


## Latindancer

I live in Brisbane with my Thai wife. 
Your observations are, as Looper said, on the money.

It all depends on the individual.

There are a fair few Thai people living here. 
Brisbane has a Winter which can be quite cold, but it is short. Melbourne in Winter is dreary for months and the sunshine is also noticeably weaker. To me, it seemed like the end of the earth during Winter.

A cosmopolitan Thai person would like Melbourne better, but it's also rather alienating. Unless they really want that urban experience, I'd suggest Brisbane. It is smaller and easy to get out to country areas, whereas it takes ages in Melb.

----------


## hick

Let the students decide:

Seven Best Student Cities in Australia

2- Melbourne retains second place in the Best Student Cities ranking this year, beaten only by Paris, and it’s not difficult to see why. Known as the cultural capital of Australia, Melbourne is packed full of things to do, especially if you’re into live music, comedy or sporting events. The city is home to seven universities which feature in the international rankings, and achieves the best score in the entire index for ‘student mix’, with multicultural exchange highlighted among the best things about student life in Melbourne. With beautiful beaches and a high standard of living (Melbourne is currently rated the world’s most livable city by The Economist), the city also achieves a strong score for ‘desirability’. Melbourne is also Australia’s highest ranked city in both the ‘rankings’ and ‘employer activity’ categories, reflecting the prestige of the (albeit pricey) education on offer.

4 - Next in our list of the best cities in Australia for students is another of this year’s rising stars – Brisbane moves up five places this year to be joint 18th with Auckland. Considered a very friendly city, Brisbane is home to three major universities and a sizable student population. However, it’s not just a student bubble; this up-and-coming city is also a tourist destination with the largest economy between Sydney and Singapore. Like many Australian cities, Brisbane offers an ideal mix for students seeking a balance between urban and outdoor lifestyles. Stunning beaches, a sunny climate and a sporting culture coexist with a cosmopolitan down-town area offering a trendy nightlife and arts scene.

https://www.topuniversities.com/univ...ties-australia

Pretty close call.

I vote for Brisbane for no actual reason other than virtual reality, an imagination and stories I've been told.

----------


## baldrick

Growing Potato in Australia - temperate climate

----------


## AntRobertson

:smiley laughing:

----------


## wasabi

I would suggest Brisbane, because Brisbane is way better, way better because they speak "Posh" er English.
Melbourne folks talk with a right common typo English, and Melbourne is full of gate crashing immigrants.
Brisbane is also better because Me Aunt Gwen lives there and I've stayed over.

----------


## David48atTD

Some help might be the FaceBook pages of the relative City Temples.

I've been to the Brisbane Temple ... https://www.facebook.com/watthaibuddharam/


There a few Temples in Mlbn ... but I've never been to any of them.

Website - WatThaiMelbourne - Thai Temple 


This website for Australia might prove helpfull ... Thai 4 Me Main page

----------


## brissie

I live in Brisbane, Queensland, (Gods Country) and have worked for long periods in Victoria. 
The climate in Brisbane is very similar to Thailand, esp Issan. 
Melbourne is bloody cold, a long winter, 2-10 daily and F%#&ing hot in summer 40 +. Winter lasts 8-10 weeks max in Brisbane and is relatively mild 10-25 most days a few down to 6.
Brisbane used to be a cultural backwater but is now a thriving city. Melbourne is the most cosmopolitan city in Australia. 
So basically is she a "city girl" or from "upcountry"
There are a lot of Thais who live here in Australia, so student jobs working in Thai Restaurants etc.. are plentiful. 
Apart from that "Up to You". A lot of girls from the village ask my wife about life in Oz not through laziness, but they get to see so little of the outside world its hard for them to find out these facts. 

Go the Maroons

----------


## Immigrunt

Cheers all

14 celcius daytime highs in Melbourne this week. I'd choose Brisbane if going now.

----------


## Mundi

If Cairns is an option then a perfect match for Thailand, otherwise, having lived in Brisbane and Melbourne my Thai wife would choose Brisbane, both for climate and cultural reasons.

----------


## anto2

I recently stayed in Burleigh heads ,QLD .90 km south of Brisbane City on the Gold coast .Many Thai there including the people i was staying with .
There is a University near called Bond University ,many Thai restaurants and massage places .Has a good public transport system .

----------


## baldrick

this is a spuddles thread designed to elicit information from posters to be added to his research for his PhD^^^^^^^^stalking files

----------


## chassamui

> This isn't the section in which to showcase your mental problems chaps.
> 
> Thanks


Why not? It's exactly what you are doing every time you open a new thread, usually pretending to be helpful.

----------


## Wally Dorian Raffles

Melbourne by far. Brisbane is very boring.

----------


## wasabi

> Cheers all
> 
> 14 celcius daytime highs in Melbourne this week. I'd choose Brisbane if going now.


You've been a bit quiet lately

----------


## hick

As he stated elsewhere, he's assisting in getting Potato's first English album off the ground.

----------


## cyrille

> 14 celcius daytime highs in Melbourne this week. I'd choose Brisbane if going now.


Ah yes, considerations of climate

:y-a-w-n:

Time for a transexual aboriginal paragliding enthusiast based in Caracas to join up, surely.

----------


## Norton

> Melbourne by far. Brisbane is very boring


My better half agrees. Loved Melbourne. Ambivalent about Brisbane.

----------


## AntRobertson

> As he stated elsewhere, he's assisting in getting Potato's first English album off the ground.


Yeah, and about that, I'm afraid it's not good news...

Smeg finally decided to fulfill his destiny as a Thai rock star and was invited to go on tour with Potato as a tuber-player. 

They were on a bus on the way to a gig, it was wet, the driver was going too fast and didn't see the bend in the road in time...




Everyone was mashed.  :Sad:

----------


## bobo746

we are back in brissie now all good here. :Wave:

----------


## Hugh Cow

> Some help might be the FaceBook pages of the relative City Temples.
> I've been to the Brisbane Temple ... https://www.facebook.com/watthaibuddharam/
> 
> There a few Temples in Mlbn ... but I've never been to any of them.
> Website - WatThaiMelbourne - Thai Temple 
> 
> This website for Australia might prove helpfull ... Thai 4 Me Main page


I grew up in Melbourne and have lived outside of Brisbane for 20 years apart from frequent trips to LOS.
I know both temples.
Brisbane temple is a bit out of the way on the south west side of brisbane and is situated on 10 acres and you definitely need a car to get there.
 Melbourne temple is in Box Hill on the east side and is  built over 2 housing blocks and can be accessed by public transport.
Melbourne has hot dry summers and cold wet winters. Brisbane has hot humid summers and cool dry winters although this winter has been unusually wet. Melbourne is much larger in population is more culturally diverse with a better public transport system. Many country towns are only a few ours drive away due to Victoria being much smaller and much more populated. Brisbane has better weather so if weather is the driver definitely Brisbane. The Gold coast is only about 1 hours drive away if you want a nice beach and all the tourist facilities. Brisbane itself has hardly any decent beaches unless you want to travel. Melbourne has a few along south melb/middle park/ Stkilda that are fairly accessible with public transport. If fashion/culture, cafes restaurants and the arts and decent public transport are your go then definitely Melbourne. If you like to be casual and enjoy the outdoors lifestyle with better weather, then Brisbane.

----------


## hick

> Everyone was mashed.


Great.  What am I gonna' do with all this fan-club memorabilia?  And my plans of being a groupie.  Their loss is sad, but now my future is in jeopardy.  :Sad:

----------


## AntRobertson

Hey it's not all bad news! That memorabilia you have will be worth a fortune now!!

You'll be able to sell it, live a life of wildcat luxury off of the earnings, sit around a pool and write novels about other forum members all day.

Being a groupie, well probably not so much. However there are a couple of tribute bands you can follow. The Potato Chips for one.

----------


## hick

Ok.  Thanks for the cheer up.

I can only hope the _potato chips_ also have a farang tag-along who speaks impeccable Thai with honorary PhDs and a penchant for cute DJs.

----------

